

Freud and Cocaine - gnosis
http://www.historyhouse.com/in_history/cocaine/

======
xijuan
Freud, Freud, should I love you or hate you?

------
johndlafayette
<http://www.loc.gov/exhibits/freud/freud03a.html>

